# ADGA Nigerian Buck for Stud in Washington?



## Daisy (Sep 24, 2012)

:help:Hi I live in Olympia WA and I'm looking for a buck to breed to my 2 does, they were recently tested CAE and CL negative through WADDL. I only own 2 does so I'm hoping to not have to purchase a buck. I've been looking for a couple months now with no luck, I'm starting to think I may need my own buck but my husband needs convincing! onder:

Anyone out there with a nice buck available?

Thanks for looking!!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I know there are several here in WA, although, I don't know how many are close to you or breed outside. I only have my buck who this is his first year. If you look to purchase a buck, again there are several here in WA, off the top of my head KW farms is one.


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

If you can't find a buck ... you could consider AI.
Not that common in goats as it is in horses/cows but same process.

HTH,


----------



## Daisy (Sep 24, 2012)

LilBleatsFarm said:


> If you can't find a buck ... you could consider AI.
> Not that common in goats as it is in horses/cows but same process.
> 
> HTH,


That's certainly something I'd consider but I'd have no idea where to begin. Maybe I'll research that some. Thanks!


----------



## Daisy (Sep 24, 2012)

clearwtrbeach said:


> I know there are several here in WA, although, I don't know how many are close to you or breed outside. I only have my buck who this is his first year. If you look to purchase a buck, again there are several here in WA, off the top of my head KW farms is one.


Thanks for the info  I've found some good farms searching online but most are a closed herd, which I can certainly understand. I'm a bit nervous about my ability to choose the best possible buck. These are my first goats. I'm trying to research bloodlines and look at lots photos though to get a better idea.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Some of the bigger farms, will do milk testing through DHI and have records available for you to see the milk genetics behind their animals. My first doe came from a gal, who did as much natural care for her animals and didn't do testing, BUT had very accurate daily records on each doe- and I knew the lines were one that I wanted.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I have a buck but I'm all the way in Everett.. I know someone in Enumclaw that does buck service with a very cute blue eyed red buck. Do you want her email? pm me if you do... I'm leasing my boy in December to a TGS member for 2-3 weeks, and I'd be happy to make you the same offer at a different time, but you would probably want someone closer..?


----------



## Daisy (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your help. I'm so happy we found a nice buck at stud and my does are going there this Saturday. I'm so relieved!


----------

